# Video Game ringtones/SMS alerts



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to have Mario Overworld as a ringtone and the Coin sound as my SMS. Wanted to change to something more interesting but wanted to keep a videogame motif. Anyone else do this or am I just a huge nerd? Suggestions? Go!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the zedge app has some video game ringtones/notification tones. Its free.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks but I'm not looking for a site but rather a suggestion or idea.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Navi's "Hey" from Ocarina of Time. Just popped into my head and would be perfect for a text tone.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I keep Mike Tyson's Punchout, Duck Hunt and Zelda notify tones on my SD for whenever I want to relive my youth. I got them from the Zedge app as mentioned above.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Navi's "Hey" from Ocarina of Time. Just popped into my head and would be perfect for a text tone.


Let me know if you find this. Great idea.


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

do the after battle music from ff7 for ringtone and the level up sound for text lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Barf said:


> Let me know if you find this. Great idea.


Found! it's on zedge. You can also youtube to mp3 it.


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I found Zedge ringtones to be lackluster and not loud enough. I found that only .wav files provided clear and loud enough ringtones for me on the Nexus.

I went after sound packs for Team Fortress 2. I adjusted the theme song to be 29 seconds with Audacity, or exactly as long as it takes for a call to go to voicemail. Depending on what I feel like I used any number of quotes from the classes in the game. There has to be something for everyone.

So my suggestion is Team Fortress 2 if you have ever played it and I suggest you don't use Zedge and instead find the sound files pulled from the games in .wav format.

samplings: http://www.tf2sounds.com/


----------

